# Post your Wolf-Eyes Collection



## RichS (Apr 6, 2008)

I do love Surefires and really enjoy looking at the phenomenal SF collections some of the folks here at CPF have. But I just received my fifth Wolf-Eyes light, and find I am really becoming a WE-aholic. These lights are so consistent in their top-notch quality, design, feel and functionality that I am never disappointed.

Here is my very humble Wolf-Eyes collection thus far. I know I'm not the only one with an affinity for these lights..... so let's see 'em!












(With a few of their SF buddies..)






-Rich


----------



## DUQ (Apr 6, 2008)

Here are mine. More to come in the near future.


----------



## RichS (Apr 6, 2008)

DUQ,

Are you running 3x18650s in your Rattlesnake? What bulb are you running?

I like your Eagle - the Eagle 3 one of my next WE purchases, it's on my list after the Storm. 

-Rich


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 6, 2008)

I like the looks of Wolf Eyes lights. Very tough and industrial but by no means a SF knockoff. I'd like to try one out sometime.


----------



## cernobila (Apr 7, 2008)

OK, here goes, might as well......


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 7, 2008)

Let me know when KeeperSD posts his collection.


----------



## Glen C (Apr 10, 2008)

Great thread :twothumbs


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 10, 2008)

Rich - do you think you could post a side-by-side photo of the M6 and the Boxer? It would be an interesting size/form comparison 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## KeeperSD (Apr 10, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Let me know when KeeperSD posts his collection.


Mine is put to shame by Cernoblia i am afraid, convincing the boss is a fair effort for me. The two new WE's are certainly on my list though. 

I do however have a Defender II as well, are these to become collectors items? Are they still made? 

Will post a pic shortly


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 10, 2008)

KeeperSD said:


> Mine is put to shame by Cernoblia i am afraid, convincing the boss is a fair effort for me. The two new WE's are certainly on my list though.
> 
> I do however have a Defender II as well, are these to become collectors items? Are they still made?
> 
> Will post a pic shortly


 
Convincing the "Boss" is often not easy.... Luckily, I'm still an independent contractor. 

Awaiting pic.

BTW, which new models are you referring to?


----------



## cernobila (Apr 10, 2008)

KeeperSD said:


> Mine is put to shame by Cernoblia i am afraid, convincing the boss is a fair effort for me. The two new WE's are certainly on my list though.
> 
> I do however have a Defender II as well, are these to become collectors items? Are they still made?
> 
> Will post a pic shortly



Keeper, I have limited myself to lights that run on either one or two Li-ion cells of one size or another.....good question about the Defender II....Glen, are you there? I was thinking of selling mine, running out of room.....also will be putting the Raider up for sale soon......and yeah, what two new WE's?


----------



## KeeperSD (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is the thread

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/194770

I have heard about them before, but they sort of faded away. 

Here is my small collection so far






I would love to see the Defender II with an upgraded emitter, i have recently upgraded my Sniper to the Q5 and now use it as a duty light. Very nice output. Let me know if you are going to get rid of your Defender Cernoblia, i may be interested. 

I also limit myself to Li Ions, however to "justify" it to the boss i attempt to buy lights in different forms, so lights that are a little different to each other rather than a heap of 6V lights. I would love a Boxer, but it is highly unlikely i think


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the link, and the pic; Keeper. :thumbsup:

You wouldn't be running the 700 lumen, emitter-rated, LF lamp in that Rattlesnake, would you?


----------



## KeeperSD (Apr 10, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> You wouldn't be running the 700 lumen, emitter-rated, LF lamp in that Rattlesnake, would you?


But of course, the only way to ride :devil:

Left to right in the pic they run - LF EO13, LF EO9, WE HO P4, WE 6V and WE Q5 4 mode.

Wonder what she is running in her Rattlesnake?


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 10, 2008)

KeeperSD said:


> .... Wonder what she is running in her Rattlesnake?


 
Does it matter? :huh:


----------



## RichS (Apr 10, 2008)

cernobila said:


> OK, here goes, might as well......


cernobila - nice collection!! You're making me awfully jealous with that Thunder! Although I'd still have a hard time choosing between it and the Storm. Do you find yourself ever using the focus on the Fox, or just set it where you want and leave it? Are you finding any additional benefits of this light over say the Sniper?


----------



## WildChild (Apr 10, 2008)

The Defender II isn't made anymore? I love my 2 levels one (by twisting the head)!


----------



## RichS (Apr 10, 2008)

KeeperSD said:


> But of course, the only way to ride :devil:
> 
> Left to right in the pic they run - LF EO13, LF EO9, WE HO P4, WE 6V and WE Q5 4 mode.


Nice lights KeeperSD! I am getting ready to get a LF bulb for my Rattlesnake. Right now it has the WE Q5 D36 in it. I thought (reading mdocod's li-ion post) that a 2x18650 config would only safely run the LF EO-9 (18.5 W) bulb? Or are you running a different battery config in this light? Also, how much runtime are you getting on the EO-13? Thanks - I want to get the brightest lamp I can run safely for it, as long as I get at least around 30 minutes of runtime.


----------



## cernobila (Apr 10, 2008)

RichS said:


> cernobila - nice collection!! You're making me awfully jealous with that Thunder! Although I'd still have a hard time choosing between it and the Storm. Do you find yourself ever using the focus on the Fox, or just set it where you want and leave it? Are you finding any additional benefits of this light over say the Sniper?



Firstly the Thunder, I have settled on 2x cells maximum in my lights, easier to charge two than three. About the Fox, different to the Sniper, when focused the centre area is brighter than in the Q5 Sniper and when set to wide, the change from centre to spill is more gradual, more like a flood effect. If you like a smoother flood, the Fox set on wide is better...that’s how I like mine.


----------



## KeeperSD (Apr 10, 2008)

RichS said:


> Nice lights KeeperSD! I am getting ready to get a LF bulb for my Rattlesnake. Right now it has the WE Q5 D36 in it. I thought (reading mdocod's li-ion post) that a 2x18650 config would only safely run the LF EO-9 (18.5 W) bulb? Or are you running a different battery config in this light? Also, how much runtime are you getting on the EO-13? Thanks - I want to get the brightest lamp I can run safely for it, as long as I get at least around 30 minutes of runtime.


 
I run mine with the small extender and 3 x 18500's with the EO13. I am not sure about the runtime though, i have never run it for a complete cycle, it is one of those "go to" lights when you need lots of light (similar to a ROP) but not something that you need to run for a long time. 

How do you find the Q5 D36? I was looking into one for the Explorer, i don't have a real need for it, but it will be another nice addition to the light which doesnt see much use at the moment.


----------



## RichS (Apr 10, 2008)

cernobila said:


> Firstly the Thunder, I have settled on 2x cells maximum in my lights, easier to charge two than three. About the Fox, different to the Sniper, when focused the centre area is brighter than in the Q5 Sniper and when set to wide, the change from centre to spill is more gradual, more like a flood effect. If you like a smoother flood, the Fox set on wide is better...that’s how I like mine.


Thanks for the info. BTW, nice beamshots in your sig-line link. That Thunder put all your lights to shame including your mag mod!!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 10, 2008)

Didn't see any extra long bodies so . . .







-LT


----------



## cernobila (Apr 10, 2008)

RichS said:


> Thanks for the info. BTW, nice beamshots in your sig-line link. That Thunder put all your lights to shame including your mag mod!!



The Thunder and the Eagle with the WA1111 are definite flooders while the others are throwers, just look at the brush fence in the centre.


----------



## Glen C (Apr 11, 2008)

Defender II are still made but will always be a rare item guys, they were not sold in the US which means total numbers will be low.

I keep my display stock in a nice Pelican Rifle case and it looks like you guys have a better set up than me! :twothumbs






Keeper, may I "borrow" that photo?


----------



## KeeperSD (Apr 11, 2008)

Glen C said:


> Keeper, may I "borrow" that photo?


 
:twothumbs
All yours, i can't remember the original source of the picture


----------



## cernobila (Apr 11, 2008)

Glen C said:


> Keeper, may I "borrow" that photo?



....Aahh, all yours Glen, I dont like the look of that assault rifle anyway......


----------



## RichS (Apr 12, 2008)

KeeperSD said:


> I run mine with the small extender and 3 x 18500's with the EO13. I am not sure about the runtime though, i have never run it for a complete cycle, it is one of those "go to" lights when you need lots of light (similar to a ROP) but not something that you need to run for a long time.
> 
> How do you find the Q5 D36? I was looking into one for the Explorer, i don't have a real need for it, but it will be another nice addition to the light which doesnt see much use at the moment.



The Q5 D36 is a nice module, but I only used it for a short time to test it out in my new Rattlesnake. It's very similar to my Q5 Sniper beam, but with a tighter spot for more throw. They claim it gives about 30% more throw, and I would guess that's about right. I decided to go incandescent in the Rattlesnake with the EO-9L w/ 18650s, so I'm selling the D36 on CPFMP. http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=177646


----------



## RichS (Apr 12, 2008)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Didn't see any extra long bodies so . . .
> 
> -LT



Very nice Lunal Tic! What combo is that 2nd light from the right?? I really want to get a 100x head for my Rattlesnake. How tight is the beam in that head, and is it a very usable beam for medium range, or is it purely for throw? Does it have an OP or SMO reflector?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 12, 2008)

RichS said:


> Very nice Lunal Tic! What combo is that 2nd light from the right?? I really want to get a 100x head for my Rattlesnake. How tight is the beam in that head, and is it a very usable beam for medium range, or is it purely for throw? Does it have an OP or SMO reflector?



The second from the right is a Dragon I 10W HID w.LED tailcap.

On the Rattlesnakes the beam is fairly tight and round but not tiny. It's about 25cm at 3M. The reflector on the ones I have are mixed with textured down at the base up to roughly the tip of the bulb then smooth after that to the lens. 

The long gun actually is a X bin LUX V on a tower though I may get it updated to see if I can get more light out of it. The lights have plenty of spill but the throw is what I like about them.

-LT


----------



## cernobila (Apr 13, 2008)

Lunal_Tic said:


> On the Rattlesnakes the beam is fairly tight and round but not tiny. It's about 25cm at 3M. The reflector on the ones I have are mixed with textured down at the base up to roughly the tip of the bulb then smooth after that to the lens.



How does the M100 bezel/reflector compare to the M90 bezel/reflector as far as throw and spill. Can you get bulbs other than the WE for the M100 and in what voltages. The M100 Rattlesnake in the 2x 18650 form is the one light I was thinking of adding to my collection.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 13, 2008)

cernobila said:


> How does the M100 bezel/reflector compare to the M90 bezel/reflector as far as throw and spill. Can you get bulbs other than the WE for the M100 and in what voltages. The M100 Rattlesnake in the 2x 18650 form is the one light I was thinking of adding to my collection.



Couldn't say about the M90, don't have one. As for other M100 bulbs I only have the original W/E LAs so can't comment there. 

-LT


----------



## cernobila (Apr 13, 2008)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Couldn't say about the M90, don't have one. As for other M100 bulbs I only have the original W/E LAs so can't comment there.
> 
> -LT



What about the light third from the left in your picture, isnt that a M90?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 13, 2008)

cernobila said:


> What about the light third from the left in your picture, isnt that a M90?



Actually it's a Pila GL4 but at that time the bodies of the Pila and W/E looked the same. I can't say if the LAs were the same however. If they were/are I could have a look and post back if you'd like. 

Also just picked up a M90 13V-168R over on CPFMP. Should be here in a week or so.

-LT


----------



## cernobila (Apr 13, 2008)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Actually it's a Pila GL4 but at that time the bodies of the Pila and W/E looked the same. I can't say if the LAs were the same however. If they were/are I could have a look and post back if you'd like.
> 
> Also just picked up a M90 13V-168R over on CPFMP. Should be here in a week or so.
> 
> -LT



Once you get the M90 you will be able to play not only with the WE lamps but the Lumen Factory ones as well.....let us know the comparison between the M90 and M100 once you had a chance to experiment.


----------



## Glen C (Apr 13, 2008)

Just a caution guys with upgrading a M90 to a M100 turbohead, there are now 2 turboheads, old and new. The new has a superior reflector and should reflect more lumens. The new head uses a globe which screws into the internal section of the M90 body. The older bodies don't have threads there so the new heads can only be used on the new bodies.


----------



## RichS (Apr 13, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> Rich - do you think you could post a side-by-side photo of the M6 and the Boxer? It would be an interesting size/form comparison
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


Sure Tempest - here's a couple of comparison photos of the M6 and Boxer from different vantage points to show the size/form differences. The most notable size difference between the two is the much larger head of the Boxer which these photos clearly illustrate, as well as the thicker battery tube.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 14, 2008)

I like these lights. Godd quality for a reasonable pricing!


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 14, 2008)

RichS - thanks for the comparison photos  Just what I was looking for.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## tomcat017 (May 16, 2008)

Not to dig up an old thread, but.... I love my WE lights, so I had to post.


----------



## RichS (May 16, 2008)

tomcat017 said:


> Not to dig up an old thread, but.... I love my WE lights, so I had to post.


Nice Wolf-Eyes collection Tomcat! It looks like you're about to send that box up in flames! 

What are you running in your Rattlesnake? Is it an LF EO-13 w/ 3x18650s?


----------



## tomcat017 (May 16, 2008)

RichS said:


> Nice Wolf-Eyes collection Tomcat! It looks like you're about to send that box up in flames!
> 
> What are you running in your Rattlesnake? Is it an LF EO-13 w/ 3x18650s?


 

Exatly--EO-13 with 3 18650's. :naughty:


----------



## RichS (May 16, 2008)

tomcat017 said:


> Exatly--EO-13 with 3 18650's. :naughty:


Nice. I wonder if this would compare to an M6? How long can you run the light with this bulb without it getting too hot? My Rattlesnake is running 2x18650s w/ EO-9L (450 lumens) and it gets pretty warm after about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## tomcat017 (May 17, 2008)

RichS said:


> Nice. I wonder if this would compare to an M6? How long can you run the light with this bulb without it getting too hot? My Rattlesnake is running 2x18650s w/ EO-9L (450 lumens) and it gets pretty warm after about 5-10 minutes.


 
I don't have an M6 to compare to :candle:. With the EO-13, LF says not to run it for over 15 minutes, I believe. I've never run it that long, but I have run it for 10-12 minutes, and while it gets pretty warm, I wouldn't imagine it getting so hot that it needs to shut down. But I'm sure someone can be more helpful that that! .


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 18, 2008)

Anyone got a pic of a Raider 9AX/9A next to a Surefire 9P?


----------



## KeeperSD (May 18, 2008)

Time to update the picture of my collection since receiving the two new little additions.


----------

